# Algarinejo, Granada



## Flixton (Apr 29, 2011)

Can anybody please tell us about their experience of holidaying or staying in or around Algarinejo in provincia Granada?

Thanks

Flix


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Cant tell you much about Algarinejo itself as we have never made it there, having stopped off at Montefrío (although looking at the place it seems quite nice).
All I can say is that it is a bit of a way out and the road there is a bit of a "scenic route", so staying there long term you may feel a little cut off if you want to visit surrounding towns in the province on a regular basis. 
But for holidays, yes, it looks good.


----------



## Flixton (Apr 29, 2011)

*Algarinejo*



Solwriter said:


> Cant tell you much about Algarinejo itself as we have never made it there, having stopped off at Montefrío (although looking at the place it seems quite nice).
> All I can say is that it is a bit of a way out and the road there is a bit of a "scenic route", so staying there long term you may feel a little cut off if you want to visit surrounding towns in the province on a regular basis.
> But for holidays, yes, it looks good.




Thanks for that, Solwriter. It looks quite "indigenous" - the real Spain - which is what I would want. Also being a bit hogher up in the hills might make it a bit cooler, which would suit my wife.

Flix


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Flixton said:


> Thanks for that, Solwriter. It looks quite "indigenous" - the real Spain - which is what I would want. Also being a bit hogher up in the hills might make it a bit cooler, which would suit my wife.
> 
> Flix


It will definitely be "indigenous" 

But beware of thinking this will be a cooler place in summer.
Granada has some of the highest temperatures in summer and the mountain villages are no exception (unless, of course, you were living high in the Sierra Nevadas).
We live near Moraleda de Zafayona (the other side of the A92G), and our village is around 800m above sea level.
Winters can get very cold at night, and in spring and autumn, it takes a little longer for daytime temperatures to rise than lower down the mountains... but in summer it gets very hot indeed!


----------



## Scottydm (Nov 11, 2016)

Can anyone tell me about the elementary schools in Algarinejo. we have a 4 year old and are looking at property there we would like to put her straight into the state school system. Are the teachers there good with English speaking children ? 
Are there many expats living in the area, don't get me wrong, we want to integrate as best as we possibly can. 

Any help would be great


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Algarinejo is about in the centre of Andalucia geographically. From a holiday point of view this might sound ideal. Granada and the Alhambra are xx minutes away, ditto Cordoba. Well they are but the roads leading to the town are scenic roads and are quite twisty and hilly meaning progress is slow. The town obviously has small supermarkets and other shops but if you want or need a wider choice then your nearest larger towns with a Mercadona are Loja and Priego. That is a one hour trip approximately but you do have fabulous views to compensate. The trip to Loja for example has the snow capped Sierra Nevadas and sometimes Maroma in the distance. Heat haze in the summer months reduces the distance you can see.

Priego is a nice spot to visit, ditto Iznajar town ( which has a small Eroski supermarket I think). lake Iznajar at ten miles long approx is also an attraction. Malaga Airport is a good 1.45 to 2 hours away but once you get on the motorway at Loja it is good going and about an hour. Montefrio is also handy and definitely worth a visit. Spectacular church perched on the cliff top and in the centre (I believe) the fourth largest dome on an eclesiastical building in the world after vatican, Brazil and St Pauls)

Things to do. If you like walking or touring and having typical and dare I say slightly dull Spanish fare in bars/restaurants then the area is for you. having said that there is a five star restaurant in Algarinejo that is highly recommended. Prices for drinks including free tapas are a world away from the much higher prices charged on the coast. You are close to the Subbetica national park and varied scenery. Algarinejo is olive growing country. 

Climate. Summers are long and hot. Winters sunny and latterly dry. The area gets about as much rain as the Midlands in the Uk, however it tends to be over just a few days each year. maybe 35 rain days. As there is often no cloud cover in the winter, the temperature drops at dusk to give some frosts. ten years ago the temperature was minus ten on a couple of occasions but that was unusual. We also get snow but it tends to go quite quickly. 

Real Spain? I have concluded that wherever you go there are expats - even the most remote places. Some restaurants have Spanish and English menus. What you wont find are places selling "all day English Breakfast served here" signs or beer served in a pint glass. Summer months are fiesta time and you won't have to look very far to find one. All low key events but good atmosphere. Oh and the siesta is definetly observed here with good reason. Bars, large supermarkets only and petrol station stay open. Small shops reopen when they get round to it.

Can't help Scotty with questions about schools. I would imagine 4 is a good age to learn Spanish but the first few months would possibly be traumatic. There are expats in the area. There is a facebook group for Iznajar, which has a monthly "English" market too( I think it is the first Thursday of the month). http://www.facebook.com/groups/10150167364470008 That will include folk from the Algarinejo area.

Hope that helps.


----------

